Ask HN: Best Books of the Decade? - adawg_4
======
booksaway
Guide for the Perplexed - Werner Herzog [0] (conversations with and edited by
Paul Cronin)

Great book about life and the drive of an artist.

[0] most known for his cameos in Parks and Recreation, Jack Reacher, and the
Mandalorian. Just kidding...sort of.

------
abhinuvpitale
Why do we sleep - Matt Walker

Amazing insight on importance of sleep on the human body. Well explained with
elaborate and engaging examples.

